# Petrol



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

I was a bit confussed when i saw one of my neighbours cleaning his Focus RS with PETROL...  . He works in the motor trade and said they use it to clean the residual grime off the paint work after washing. Has anybody seen this before or heard of it..? Sounds a bit risky to me... :?

Bobski


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I think he had been smelling it for too long personally :lol:

Never heard of it and although I could be wrong, I certainly wouldnt recommend it. There are far less aggressive cleaners and ways of getting the paint properly clean.


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> I think he had been smelling it for too long personally :lol:
> 
> Never heard of it and although I could be wrong, I certainly wouldnt recommend it. There are far less aggressive cleaners and ways of getting the paint properly clean.


Yeah like IPA spray.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Would love to see him lighting up a cig when doing it... :lol:

Will have to tell him that a clay bar is the way to go.

Bobski


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I use a mixture of parafin and fairy liquid to de-grease the chain on my motorbike before lubing. I may use a tiny amount of petrol to remove a tar substance if there was nothing else to hand, but only on a cotton bud.

Crikey I've always wanted an RS but not that one!


----------

